
John Carmack on “Facebook listening to you” conspiracy theory - tosh
https://twitter.com/id_aa_carmack/status/1227234781886386176
======
willis936
While I haven’t done rigorous science, there were times last year that youtube
suggestions were a little too timely in regards to conversations I had within
the past hour. Conversations that were relatively original, as in no
participants or 1-hop connections had talked about the subject in the past
week.

Now you could argue that the great neural net in the sky can predict seemingly
original topics based on prior data. However, since I have spent a lot of
effort cutting google out of my life in the past six months (the biggest
change not leaving chrome open) I have noticed this not happen once. Is there
a reason to doubt the obvious?

